# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Ribben spieren in de weg?

## tandpasta

Sinds een tijdje doe ik elke dag wat buikspieroefeningen; nooit bijzonder veel, en het ging altijd prima. Nu heb ik de afgelopen week steeds vaker dat wanneer ik mn buikspieren aanspan, ik 'pok' hoor en voel, ergens links bij mn ribben. 

Dit gebeurt (vanzelfsprekend) voornamelijk als ik de linkerkant aanspan, en tegelijkertijd, of iets ervoor, uitadem. 

Het is niet echt pijnlijk, ik erger me er alleen erg aan. Het is alsof ik elke keer wat extra kracht moet geven om die pok te overwinnen om mn buik gespannen te krijgen? 

Nou houd ik op het moment vast aan de theorie dat er een rib en een zekere spier tegen elkaar duwen en dat er op een gegeven moment genoeg kracht is om ze langs elkaar te laten schieten. Ik ben nu 17 en heb in vroegere tijden weinig aan dit soort oefeningen gedaan, dus kan het zijn dat de ribbenkast gewoon niet ontwikkeld is voor een vermeerdering van spieren? En natuurlijk de belangrijkste vraag: weet iemand hoe ik dit kan verhelpen, óf ik dit kan verhelpen? Ik heb trouwens het idee dat het rond de eerste zwevende rib of net iets erboven zit, ook zit aan die linkerkant de zwevende rib veel dichter tegen het vaste gedeelte aan dan aan de rechterkant (naar mijn idee ook iets dieper de buik in). 

Alle reacties meer dan welkom,

Frank

----------


## tandpasta

Ik merk zojuist dat zoiets zich ook voordoet aan de rechterkant, maar dan een stuk minder erg en wat meer naar boven... Geen idee of dit helpt

----------

